# Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt - Hauptverdächtiger in Haft



## Heiko (16 September 2004)

Heute im Laufe des Tages fand bei dem bekannten Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. eine Razzia statt, die dazu führte, dass eben dieser Rechtsanwalt und drei weitere Personen festgenommen wurde.

Hintergrund waren langfristige Ermittlungen verschiedener Staatsanwaltschaften, die sich schließlich auf die vier jetzt festgenommenen Personen konzentrierten. Die Ermittlungen verdichteten sich im Laufe der Zeit so weit, dass sie am heutigen Tag zu acht Durchsuchungen in Thüringen, Niedersachsen und Bayern verdichteten. Das zuständige Amtsgericht in Mühlhausen erließ gegen alle vier Hauptbeschuldigten Haftbefehle. Inzwischen wird neben der Verbreitung von Raubkopien auch wegen der Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung ermittelt.

Den Personen wird vorgeworfen, unter der Domain ftp-welt.com ein Netz aus sogenannten WAREZ-Servern betrieben zu haben. Zahlende Kunden konnten sich hier urheberrechtlich geschützte Filme und Software herunterladen. Nach den vorliegenden Informationen soll es sich um ca. 45.000 zahlende Kunden gehandelt haben. Angeblich sei so ein monatlicher Umsatz von bis zu 140.000 EUR zu verzeichnen gewesen.

Die Gesellschaft zur Verfolgung von Urheberrechtsverletzungen (GVU) spricht bei dieser Polizeiaktion vom "weltweit größten Fall kommerzieller Downloads" und einem Schaden in mindestens zweistelliger Millionenhöhe.

Die Ermittlungen in dieser Sache sind noch nicht abgeschlossen. Weitere Informationen sind ab heute abend gegen 20 Uhr auf www.tagesspiegel.de zu finden.


----------



## technofreak (16 September 2004)

es rauscht im virtuellen Blätterwald    
Google News 

http://www.winfuture.de/news,16570.html
http://www.golem.de/0409/33617.html

http://www.pressetext.ch/pte.mc?pte=040916053


----------



## KatzenHai (16 September 2004)

Die weitere Diskussion findet derzeit hier statt.

http://portale.web.de/Schlagzeilen/?msg_id=5474424

http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheute/artikel/25/0,1367,COMP-0-2193465,00.html

Es schlägt Wellen ...

Tagesspiegel ist online: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/tso/aktuell/artikel.asp?TextID=42405


----------



## technofreak (16 September 2004)

Der Tagespiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Der verhaftete Münchener Anwalt ist übrigens in weitere dubiose Geschäfte verwickelt. In die Schlagzeilen geriet er bereits als Geschäftsführer einer Firma, die Internet-Einwahlprogramme (Dialer) für teure 0900er-Rufnummern vermarktet. Dialer sind zwar in der Regel nicht illegal, werden von Kritikern wie der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin jedoch immer wieder als „Abzocke“ gebrandmarkt. Auch diese Einnahmequelle dürfte für den Anwalt nun versiegen. (Von Cay Dobberke)



 :thumb:


----------



## Antidialer (16 September 2004)

Wie würde sich eigentlich eine Verurteilung auf seine Anwaltszulassung auswirken?


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

*Verurteilung auf Anwaltszulassung auswirken?*



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie würde sich eigentlich eine Verurteilung auf seine Anwaltszulassung auswirken?


Möglicherweise relativ fatal! In Russland und Nordkorea kann man aber mühelos weiterarbeiten ...
Oder man geht in die Politik oder gleich in die Medien ...


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

*Anwaltszulassung*

Nach geltendem Recht wird die Anwaltszulassung spätestens dann entzogen wenn er rechtskräftig verurteilt ist.

Und nachdem er jetzt ja schon "einkassiert" ist, werden sich die Rechtsstreitigkeiten um "dialerschutz.de" u.a. wegen "verbotener Rechtsberatung" erledigt haben.

Ich möchte den Richter sehen, der jetzt noch im Sinne der Gravenreuth/Syndikus - Vorträge handelt.

Aber am Besten ist die Riesenliste mit Fachveröffentlichungen wegen Copyright et cetera auf der HP der Kanzlei.

Angesichts der bekannten Vorfälle ist das wie ein Schlag in´s (diesmal ...) eigene Kontor  :fg2:  :fg2:


----------



## technofreak (16 September 2004)

http://www.dslteam.de/news1903.html

http://www.gvu.de/de/presse/presse_m/presse_m_016.php?navid=24


> GVU
> Gesellschaft zur Verfolgung von
> Urheberrechtsverletzungen e.V.
> Bramfelder Straße 102a
> ...



sicherlich werden die sich besonders freuen


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> > 45.000 zahlende Kunden
> 
> 
> 
> sicherlich werden die sich besonders freuen


...gut erkannt, das ist wie stillschweigend bzw. gar vorsätzlich Raubkopien bei Ebay zu ersteigern - auch eine strafbare Handlung, die i. d. R. zur Verfolgung der "Kunden" führt!


----------



## Insider (16 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ....die i. d. R. zur Verfolgung der "Kunden" führt!


Mindestens 45.000 Einzelfälle, harter Tobac für die StA Meiningen und die daran angeschlossene PD.


----------



## technofreak (17 September 2004)

Auch der Spiegel hat´s mitgekriegt:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,318387,00.html


> Millionenschwere Internet-Piraterie aufgedeckt


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2004)

Die letzten Worte von S., bevor die Zellentür zuschlug:

"Ich bin ein Anwalt, holt mich hier raus!"


----------



## technofreak (17 September 2004)

http://www.computerwoche.de/index.cfm?pageid=254&artid=65277

http://www.fuldainfo.de/page/index.php?templateid=news&id=1164


----------



## drboe (20 September 2004)

The Register schreibt zum Thema: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/09/20/german_warez_lawyer/

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2004)

http://www.e-recht24.de/news/urheberrecht/251.html
http://www.golem.de/0409/33650.html

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/artikel/495/39456/


> Münchner Anwalt soll zu Raubkopierer-Bande gehören
> 
> Der Jurist wird im Rahmen einer bundesweiten Razzia festgenommen –
> *Kanzleichef: Er ist unschuldig.*


:unbekannt: 
cp


----------



## dvill (20 September 2004)

> Kanzleichef: Er ist unschuldig.


Nach dem, was dieser angeblich schon gewusst hat, muss es für einen Betroffenen
 nicht unbedingt ein positives Signal sein, wenn er nun diesen Spruch tut. Oft kam es anders.

Jedenfalls hat der Herr Chef gute Gründe, dies wenigstens zu hoffen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## galdikas (20 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> The Register schreibt zum Thema: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/09/20/german_warez_lawyer/



_The domain name Ftpwelt.com was registered by *Software Development Consultants Limited* on Tortola, which uses the same postbox address as *New Internet Businesses Limited*, the company behind it that registered Bitfilme.com._

Beide Firmen benutzen übrigens nicht nur dasselbe Postfach (  P.O.Box 875  ) wie die 3PO Web-Invest Ltd.,  Road Town Tortola, B.V.I , sondern die 3PO verwendet dieselbe Faxnummer wie die *IPS International Payment Systems Ltd.*, Tortola ( +1-284494-5924 ), auf welche die ftpwelt.com registriert war, bevor sie auf den derzeitigen Inhaber ( Software Development Consultants Limited ) übertragen wurde, der als Telefonnummer +1-284494-9165 angibt.

IPS International Payment Systems Ltd. ~
IPS Internet Power Service GmbH 
Thomas-Mann-Str.4 98597 Breitungen, Thüringen
Geschäftsführer : Daniel R.

Fax- und Telefonnummer auf den British Virgin Islands gehören zum Offshore-Firmengründungs-Unternehmen

*Crescent Corporate Services Limited *
 Address: PO Box 875 
 Road Town Tortola 
 British Virgin Islands 

Phone: 
 284-494-9165 or 
 284-494-9391 

 Fax: 
 284-494-5924 

 Web: 
www.crescorpltd.com 

Als Ansprechpartner der Crescent wird auf der Homepage eine Mrs. H. J. A. genannt; die Domain ist auf einen Mr. W. A. regisitriert. Mrs. und Mr. A waren in ein Strafverfahren verwickelt:



			
				British Virgin Islands High Court Of Justice schrieb:
			
		

> BRITISH VIRGIN ISLANDS
> IN THE HIGH COURT OF JUSTICE
> (CRIMINAL)
> CRIMINAL CASE NO. 8 OF 2003
> ...


(  )

gal.


----------



## technofreak (21 September 2004)

Frankfurter Rundschau


			
				FR schrieb:
			
		

> Als am Donnerstag der Münchner Rechtsanwalt B.  S. wegen Verdachts
> auf Verbreitung von Raubkopien und Gründung einer kriminellen Vereinigung verhaftet wurde,
> ging ein virtueller Jubelschrei durch viele Internetforen.
> ......
> ...



siehe auch dazu: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5673 

tf


----------



## News (22 September 2004)

Laut Impressum der Dialerfirma Global Netcom ist S. dort nun nicht mehr Geschäftsführer. Es soll dazu auch eine kurze Erklärung an Partner geben. Neuer GF ist F.D. (a.k.a. "Consiliere"), der denselben Job früher schon einmal hatte - und auch später maßgeblich in der Firma tätig blieb. Mehr weiß ich bisher nicht.

[Nachträglicher Edit: Sorry, älteren Thread übersehen).


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2004)

siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=76090#76090

http://www.global-netcom.de/index.php?action=impressum

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (22 September 2004)

Die Consiliere New Media GmbH hat auf ihrer Internetseite vorichtshalber gar keine Inhalte (auch kein Impressum) ... 

Zumindest auf der Impressumsseite von sendman.de wird aber behauptet, F.D. sei auch dort (jetzt) Geschäftsführer ...

In den betreffenden Handelsregistereinträgen ist dieser (von den Gesellschaftern ja zu beschließende) Wechsel bislang nicht vollzogen worden.


----------



## Qoppa (22 September 2004)

Schöne Zusammenfassung:
http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheute/artikel/8/0,1367,COMP-0-2195048,00.html

zur allgemeinen Einschätzung der Person:


> Als Geschäftsführer des Unternehmens Global Netcom ist S. in der umstrittenen Branche der Internet-Dialer aktiv. *Diese Programme wählen automatisch teure Premium-Telefonnummern an *[Anm.: darf das ZDF jetzt eine Abmahnung erwarten?] und verursachen Kosten bis zu 30 Euro pro Anruf. Die Dialer des Herrn S. finden sich nicht nur dort, wo man sie vermutet - zum Beispiel bei Porno-Angeboten - sondern auch auf vermeintlich harmlosen Info-Seiten wie beispielsweise hausaufgaben.de.
> 
> Mit Hilfe so genannter Google-Bomben wurden diese Websites so optimiert, dass sie bei Suchmaschinen-Anfragen möglichst weit oben in den Ergebnissen erscheinen. Kritiker vermuten, S. zockt so minderjährige Schüler ab, die sich ihre Hausaufgaben "zusammengoogeln" wollen. Dazu Silvan Rehberger, Geschäftsführer des Internet-Unternehmens Youngbrain: "Allein dass Google in Bezug auf bestimmte Stichworte absolut nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist und Schüler auf der Suche nach Referaten in Dialerfallen geraten, ist zu wesentlichen Teilen auch den Firmen zu verdanken, deren Geschäftsführer S. ist."
> Damit nicht genug: Mit kostenpflichtigen Abmahnungen ging S. gegen Verbraucherschutzportale wie Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de vor. Sein Vorwurf: Diese Websites würden unerlaubte Rechtsberatung anbieten. Insider vermuten jedoch Einschüchterungsversuche. In den genannten Foren werden auch die Tätigkeiten des Rechtsanwalts S. stets kritisch diskutiert.



Zum augenblicklichen Stand:


> Gegenüber der "Süddeutschen Zeitung" äußerte sich Günter von G. optimistisch, was die Zukunft seines Partners angeht. Der Vorwurf der Geldwäsche sei bereits entkräftet. Diese Einschätzung kann der leitende Oberstaatsanwalt Hans-Joachim Petri allerdings nicht teilen. "Da ist überhaupt nichts dran", sagt er zu heute.de, "Herr von G. versucht jetzt Rundumschläge, weil die Sache ja auch seinem Berufsstand schadet." Trotzdem bestehe die Möglichkeit, dass S. bald aus dem Thüringer Gefängnis entlassen würde. "Der Haftbefehl stützt sich auf Verdunkelungsgefahr. Falls er eine Aussage machen und alles preisgeben sollte, dann ist auch nichts mehr zu verdunkeln", sagt Petri. Wie der Oberstaatsanwalt am Dienstag gegenüber heute.de erklärte, wird S. momentan verhört. Ob seine Ausführungen für eine Außerkraftsetzung des Haftbefehls reichen werden, wird wohl erst im Laufe der nächsten Tage entschieden.


----------



## dotshead (22 September 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Zusammenfassung:
> http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheute/artikel/8/0,1367,COMP-0-2195048,00.html
> 
> zur allgemeinen Einschätzung der Person:
> ...



*lol* schon Fachleute am Werk gewesen. 

1. IMHO schon eine unzulässige Verallgemeinerung.

2. 30 Euro pro Anruf gilt nur für zeitunabhängige Dialer. Zeitabhängige Dialer dürfen 2 Euro/Min. kosten, die Verbindung muss aber dann nach 60 Min. getrennt werden.

3. Und dann als Beispiel gleich ne falsche Seite rausgesucht (wenigstens momentan) die genannte Seite verwendet gerade den Intexus-Dialer.

BTW habe ich mal die Domain einwenig unkenntlich gemacht


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2004)

@Qoppa 

der Fachman hat gesprochen .....

cp


----------



## Qoppa (22 September 2004)

@ cp

das lag mir auch schon auf der Zunge   

Aber dies ist eben das Forum für Dialerfachleute ...


----------



## dotshead (22 September 2004)

@Quoppa und Captain

Stimmt eine meiner Aussagen nicht? Falls eine meiner Aussagen nicht stimmt, bitte ich um gnädigst um Korrektur. Ich will ja noch lernen.


----------



## Qoppa (22 September 2004)

@ dots
nö, nö, - wir sind schon mächtig stolz auf Dich, daß Du das so schnell erkennst (ich hatte das allerdings wegen anderer Dinge, die mir wichtiger scheinen, zitiert, - wenn Du verstehst, was ich meine   )


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2004)

ich sehe keine Ironie oder sonstigen Hinweis auf Nichternsthaftigkeit. Die Aussage ist toternst gemeint .

Wenn es jemand beurteilen kann , dann mit Sicherheit jemand, der selber   die Szene 
von innen und aus nächster  Nähe kennt.

cp


----------



## News (22 September 2004)

@Dotshead
Jaja, du hast ja Recht damit, dass sich beim direkten Aufruf der Hausaufgabenseite der Mainpean-Dialer öffnet. Ja, das ZDF war nicht 100% exakt.

Nur: Warum finde ich diese Hausaufgaben auch als Partnerprogramm der GN? Und wer ist der Admin-C? Doch nicht etwa S.?

Es gibt da schon mehr Zusammenhänge.


----------



## dvill (22 September 2004)

Wenn Dialer von denen, dies es ganz genau wissen sollten, als "Zugangsassistent", "Logintool" usw. verschleiert werden, um unbewusst Zahlungswilligen möglichst wenig Hinweise geben zu müssen, dann darf das ZDF getrost Dialer als automatische Wähleinrichtungen bezeichnen.

Der Verbraucher wählt nicht selbst und er muss auch keine Nummer eintippen, der Dialer ist eben eine automatische Wähleinrichtung, die der Verbraucher gegebenenfalls starten kann, oder auch mal ein Fernsteuerungsprogramm, wie wir jetzt wissen. "Automatisch" ist nicht "selbsttätig".

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (22 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Dialer von denen, dies es ganz genau wissen sollten, als "Zugangsassistent",
> "Logintool" usw. verschleiert werden,


man gebe mal "Kostenloses Zugangstool" in Google ein: 

über 46000 Treffer , no comment... 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2004)

*Obacht!*

Zudem werden die Keywords selber auch beworben!

Man geht also davon aus,
dass "sowas" wirklich gesucht wird.
Abenteuerlich. 
Vielleicht kann mal einer eine Vergleichs-Kampagne bei Google anlegen, um zu sehen wieviel die Leute denn so geben, damit du _ihr_ kostenloses Zugangstool siehst..    

Kleines Hirngespinst. Ist spät. Stößchen!


----------



## technofreak (23 September 2004)

*Re: Obacht!*



			
				ISRT schrieb:
			
		

> Man geht also davon aus,
> dass "sowas" wirklich gesucht wird


Das glaube ich nun nicht , sondern das ist ein Nebeneffekt, das soll nur zeigen
 wieviele es von diesen irreführenden Bezeichnungen gibt. 

gibt man das Suchwort Nr 1 des Internet ein , dann reißt es den Browser fast rechts aus der Randbegrenzung 

Allein nur für Seiten aus Deutschland  5.780.000  Hits und da dürfte es noch jede Menge 
weitere nette Umschreibungen für den "Zugang" geben, aber bestimmt nicht
"Kostenverursachendes Zugangstool" 


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurden keine mit Ihrer Suchanfrage - "kostenverursachendes Zugangstool"
> - übereinstimmenden Dokumente gefunden.


tf


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2004)

@technofreak:

Jip! Du hast recht... war wohl verwirrt gestern Abend.

Zugangstool +d.  wird aber beworben. Von Gratis4u.de

google cache

Einzel eingegeben kommen keine "adwords"

Die Suche hat auch ein promotion-forum gelistet:
http://www.promotion-forum.com/  

Sehr interessant!


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 September 2004)

*Haftbefehle gegen mutmaßliche FTPWelt-Betreiber aufgehoben*

Hallo, 
Scheint so, als koenne der .....RA fuers WE wieder eine unvergitterte Aussicht geniessen. Und keiner hier hats gemerkt?! 
siehe http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51428



			
				Heise Newsticker schrieb:
			
		

> Warez-Razzia: Haftbefehle gegen mutmaßliche FTPWelt-Betreiber aufgehoben
> 
> Rechtsanwalt B. S. sowie die Brüder D. und T. R. werden aller Voraussicht nach heute aus der Untersuchungshaft entlassen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Mühlhausen verdächtigt die drei Personen, an Geldwäsche und der Gründung einer kriminellen Vereinigung beteiligt gewesen zu sein. Außerdem sollen sie durch den Betrieb der Warez-Download-Plattform FTPWelt.com massiv an Verstößen gegen das Urheberrecht mitgewirkt haben. Am Donnerstag, den 16. September, waren sie aus diesen Gründen festgenommen worden.
> 
> ...


Gr,
TSCN


----------



## technofreak (24 September 2004)

*Re: Haftbefehle gegen mutmaßliche FTPWelt-Betreiber aufgehob*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Scheint so, als koenne der ....  RA fuers WE wieder eine unvergitterte Aussicht geniessen.
> 
> Und keiner hier hats gemerkt?!



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=76392#76392


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 September 2004)

, sorry...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 September 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51567


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Anwalt bestreitet Kenntnis von den Handlungen der FTPWelt-Betreiber



Mein Name ist Hase....

cp


----------



## BenTigger (28 September 2004)

Wobei der Oberstaatsanwalt sagt: *Dies sei "definitiv falsch"* dass der Anwalt unwissend war.


----------



## Der Jurist (28 September 2004)

Heise auszugsweise schrieb:
			
		

> ... Er (B.S) jedenfalls habe auf die Ausführungen seiner Mandanten "rechtlich gesehen vertrauen können". Diese hätten ihm gegenüber erklärt, dass die Geschäfte nicht zu beanstanden seien und insbesondere eine Versteuerung der Einkünfte außer Frage stehe. Insbesondere auch aufgrund der Tatsache, dass der Bruder des Hauptbeschuldigten angehender Steuerberater sei, habe er hinsichtlich dieser Frage seinen Mandanten vertrauen können. Den Vorwurf der vollen Kenntnis von den Handlungen habe S. nach eigenen Ausführungen bereits "ausräumen" können. ...



Diese Erklärung ist - wenn Heise korrekt zitiert, was ich unterstelle - eine rabulistische Meisterleistung.



> Er (B.S) jedenfalls habe auf die Ausführungen seiner Mandanten "rechtlich gesehen vertrauen können"


Richtig, soweit es um *Tatsachen* geht, wenn sie sich dem Anwalt nicht offentsichtlich falsch darstellen.


> Diese hätten ihm gegenüber erklärt, dass die Geschäfte nicht zu beanstanden seien, ...


Frage: Wer ist Anwalt in diesem Verhältnis. Wer muss die rechtliche Situation beurteilen.


> und insbesondere eine Versteuerung der Einkünfte außer Frage stehe. Insbesondere auch aufgrund der Tatsache, dass der Bruder des Hauptbeschuldigten angehender Steuerberater sei, habe er hinsichtlich dieser Frage seinen Mandanten vertrauen können.


Jetzt kommt der Gipfel der Meisterleistung: Jetzt wird alles auf die Frage Steuerhinterziehung reduziert. Verstoss gegen das Urheberrecht, Geldwäsche usw. kein Ton.

So sieht echte Desinformation aus. Hut ab. Gut gelungen. Schade, dass der Staatsanwalt nicht mitgespielt hat, der elende Spielverderber. Will er doch alle drei anklagen.


----------



## Counselor (28 September 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Erklärung ist - wenn Heise korrekt zitiert, was ich unterstelle - eine *rabulistische Meisterleistung*.


 :thumb:  :thumb: Zustimmung. Eine Meisterleistung im Dummschwätzen aus München :thumb::thumb:





			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fall werfe nach Ansicht von S. die Frage auf, inwieweit ein Anwalt gegenüber seinem Mandanten Kontroll- und Überwachungspflichten habe.


:vlol: Wenn der Anwalt merkt, daß sein Mandant sich möglicherweise strafbar macht, dann muß er das seinem Mandanten sagen und darf den Mandanten keinesfalls tatkräftig unterstützen. Ansonsten winkt die Anklage wegen Beihilfe.


----------



## Qoppa (29 September 2004)

Oh - das wird noch lustig werden!

Die Kanzlei hatte ja gleich verkündet, daß man jetzt gegen die FTP-Welt-Abonnenten vorgehen sollte. Daher freue ich mich sehr auf die Erklärung, wieso die Nutzer die Illegalität des Angebots auf Anhieb erkennen mußten, während dem RA, der dieses Angebot betreut und der zugleich Spezialist für Marken- und Urheberrecht ist, dies verborgen geblieben sein soll ...........      
:roll:
     :holy:
            :lol: 


Und außerdem steht eine weitere Preisfrage an. Eine Firma gegründet, die Raubkopien gewerblich verhökert. Welchen RA wird sie nehmen:

a) eine Niete (hat von nix Ahnung, weiß nicht, was sein Mandant macht)

b) einen Spezialisten fürs Urheberrecht

c) = b, der sich auch schon einen Namen in der Verfolgung von Raubkopierern gemacht hat

d) = c, jedoch mit dem Ruf, auch gegenüber dubiosen Geschäftsideen offen zu sein

e) = d, der dann auch gemeinsame Sache macht


----------



## HerrS (29 September 2004)

Ein kleiner Hinweis nebenbei: Forscht man bei DENIC nach dem admin-c der Homepage ***.mafia.de, offenbart sich hier die Verbindung mit dem Namen der Homepage in ausnahmsweise klarem Licht.


----------



## Rex Cramer (29 September 2004)

Ich finde die Unverfrorenheit und Selbstverständlichkeit doch arg belustigend: Da belehren zwei Gestalten den Fachmann, dass alles im grünen Bereich sei...


----------



## Reinhard (30 September 2004)

*"Mein Name ist Hase..."*

Eine gut gelungene Satire findet zum Thema findet sich unter:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=6560668&forum_id=65559

Gruss
Reinhard :lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53758


> Warez-Razzia: 15.900 Strafverfahren gegen FTPWelt-Nutzer
> 
> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Mühlhausen will gegen rund 15.900 Kunden der Mitte September
> beschlagnahmten kommerziellen Warez-Download-Plattform FTPWelt.com in nächster Zeit
> ...


cp


----------



## KatzenHai (30 November 2004)

Ein "spontaner Hilfsfonds" bzw. eine "Kriegskasse", schreibt Heise.

Meinen die Anwälte aus München das wirklich ernst? Behaupten die wirklich, keine Geldmittel von zehn-/fünfzehntausend € für ein paar Klagen aufbringen zu können?

Und wenn: Man kann dann glatt Prozesskostenhilfe beantragen ...

Ich finde: *In jedem Fall peinlich.*


----------



## drboe (30 November 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen die Anwälte aus München das wirklich ernst? Behaupten die wirklich, keine Geldmittel von zehn-/fünfzehntausend € für ein paar Klagen aufbringen zu können?


Vor allem meinen es wohl die Spendensammler ernst. Siehe Diskussion ab:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=82375#82375 Mir liegt der Text einer solchen "Bettelmail" vor, in der u. a. damit argumentiert wird, dass der Anwalt öffentlich "vorgeführt" wurde. An dem Vorwurf ist ja etwas dran. Ich sehe nicht, dass sich in der Folge der Bedarf für finanzieller Hilfe gegenüber dem Anwalt ergibt.  Die öffentlich verfügbare Diskussion darum wurde ja inzwischen aus dem Netz entfernt. Vielleicht ist aufgefallen, dass der Vorgang irgendwie peinlich ist.

M. Boettcher


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 November 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Mir liegt der Text einer solchen "Bettelmail" vor, in der u. a. damit argumentiert wird, dass der Anwalt öffentlich "vorgeführt" wurde.


Interessant daran ist, dass jemand aus dieser Sozietät bisher jede Form von Publicity, ob nun positiv oder negativ, zur Steigerung seines Bekanntheitsgrades zu  nutzen wusste. Da mutet es fast wie Satire an, dass sein Kollege sich im "Rampenlicht" so unwohl fühlt.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 November 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Mir liegt der Text einer solchen "Bettelmail" vor, in der u. a. damit argumentiert wird, dass der Anwalt öffentlich "vorgeführt" wurde.


Die kann allen vorliegen - Heise verlinkt darauf: http://www.r-archiv.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1627


> „ ......... Es geht um RA Bernhard S...... aus München.
> 
> Die Bilder von seiner Verhaftung am 16.09.2004 wurden mehrfach im Fernsehen ausgestrahlt und das Bild, wie er in Handschellen von der Polizei auf offener Straße abgeführt wird, war in diversen Zeitungen und Zeitschriften zu sehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## A John (30 November 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Die öffentlich verfügbare Diskussion darum wurde ja inzwischen aus dem Netz entfernt. Vielleicht ist aufgefallen, dass der Vorgang irgendwie peinlich ist.


IMO haben diese Kanzlei und ihre Anwälte das Niveau, auf dem ihnen noch irgend etwas peinlich sein könnte, seit langem und weit unterschritten.
Gleiches gilt wohl auch für die Initiatoren dieser Lachnummer.
* Meine Meinung dazu:*

Gruss A. John


----------



## drboe (30 November 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tatsächlich. Naja, die genannte Fundstelle  eine Art "Hauspostille", hier ungeahnt kritisch - gehört nicht zu meinen bevorzugten Quellen und ich hab's halt als Mail.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> IMO haben diese Kanzlei und ihre Anwälte das Niveau, auf dem ihnen noch irgend etwas peinlich sein könnte, seit langem und weit unterschritten.


http://www.gavagai.de/zitat/unbekannt/HHCU01.htm
http://www.gavagai.de/zitat/literatur/deutsch/HHC162.htm


			
				Berthold Brecht schrieb:
			
		

> "Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt's völlig ungeniert";


cp


----------



## drboe (30 November 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tatsächlich war der eine Herr ja bis zu seiner emule-Abmahnung nahezu unbekannt (kaum Bilder, Zweifel an der Echtheit des Namens), während der andere fast keine öffentliche "Schlacht" ausläßt. Im Prinzip ist das wohl die perfekte Tarnung. Wer würde denn annehmen, dass in einer so auf Publicity erpichten Kanzlei abgeht, was von den Ermittlern behauptet wird? Kann doch sein, dass mit den ungeliebten Aktionen und mit den begleitenden flame wars von den wesentlichen und lukrativeren Dingen abgelenkt werden soll. Ein Treppenwitz, dass gerade das Verlassen der relativen Anonymität durch die emule Abmahnung zum Ende dieser Art von Arbeitsteilung geführt hat.

M. Boettcher


----------



## News (30 November 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab's halt als Mail.


 ...in der noch mehr interessante Details von unserem gemeinsamen Informanten stehen
- die man aber zwecks Schutz von dessen "Maulwurf" vielleicht besser nicht nennt (?) 
 8)


----------



## drboe (30 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nennen? Kein Gedanke. Und "Maulwurf"? Wie überaus abgegriffen. "Interessierte Kreise" trifft es eigentlich eher. Nicht jeder, der so tut als ob, sympatisiert wirklich mit dem potentiellen Nutzniesser der Sammlung. Das ist halt die Crux im harten Wettbewerb. Heute noch guter Freund, morgen dann ...  

Zu den Wegen, über die der Text zu mir fand: kein Kommentar. Nur soviel: ich habe ihn eher "zufällig" und jedenfalls nicht durch persönliche, aktive Tätigkeit 

M. Boettcher


----------



## News (30 November 2004)

Hier noch die neue TSP-Meldung, in der es vor allem um die Fortsetzung der Raubkopierer-Kampagne geht.
Ist leider nur "Heise für Arme", ich hatte nur 49 Zeilen  0 



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Und "Maulwurf"? Wie überaus abgegriffen.


Stammt nicht von mir, das Wort....


> nicht durch persönliche, aktive Tätigkeit


Naja, aktiv war ich irgendwann, indirekt dann schon. Ich hatte es früh im "Dialercenter"-Forum entdeckt und andere per Mail informiert.
Aus dem Lager der Dialer-Gegner bekamen ich und andere kurz darauf eine Mail zurück - mit der Überschrift "S.[edit] bläst zum Pressekrieg" 0
Sag bloß, die kennst du nicht  8)


----------



## Der Jurist (11 Dezember 2004)

Jetzt auch im Spiegel:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,332457,00.html



> INTERNET-PIRATERIE
> 
> Behörden sind Tausenden Nutzern auf der Spur
> 
> ...





Nachedit: Die Untersuchungshaft ist längst aufgehoben vgl.: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51428 wie bereits hier auch am gleichen Tag veröffentlicht: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=85539#85539, so dass das Ende der U-Haft jedem geneigten Leser  bekannt sein musste.

Siehe auch: http://www.kleinjung.net/presserecht/onlinearchiv.php


----------



## sascha (11 Dezember 2004)

> Als Betreiber der illegalen Seiten waren Mitte September drei Männer aus Südthüringen und ein Münchner Anwalt festgenommen worden. Gegen drei von ihnen wurde Haftbefehl erlassen. (...) Nur ein 19-Jähriger aus Brotterode, der den Internetdienst technisch betreut haben soll, wurde wieder auf freien Fuß gesetzt. (...)



Ich dachte, der "46-jährige Anwalt aus München" sei auch wieder auf freiem Fuß...  :gruebel:


----------



## technofreak (11 Dezember 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, der "46-jährige Anwalt aus München" sei auch wieder auf freiem Fuß...  :gruebel:


Denke schon 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51428
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51567


> Ganz im Gegensatz zu seinem Kanzleikollegen v.G. , der öffentlich von "Methoden wie in Guantanamo Bay" gesprochen hatte, hebt S.  die freundliche Behandlung während der Zeit seiner Inhaftierung in der JVA Gräfentonna hervor


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Behörden sind Tausenden Nutzern auf der Spur


Wie heute morgen in den Nachrichten des MDR gemeldet wurde, ist die Datenbank der Kunden nun geknackt - die Nutzer sind offen gelegt, tausende von Verfahren werden offensichtlich angestrebt.

Womöglich hilft das ja der StA Mühlhausen, um nicht wegrationalisiert zu werden, wie in anderen Nachrichtenrubriken derzeit erwähnt wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Dezember 2004)

der  Artikel in Der Spiegel (von Der Jurist gepostet) berichtet genau dies 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,332457,00.html


> In einem der größten je aufgedeckten Fälle von Internet-Piraterie und Raubkopiererei haben die Fahnder einen spektakultären Erfolg verzeichnet: Es ist ihnen die gelungen, die Adressendatei der Betreiber einer illegalen Internet-Seite aus Deutschland zu knacken.


cp


----------



## News (12 Dezember 2004)

Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht, was daran neu sein soll   
Es mussten keine Datenbanken "geknackt" werden, sondern die Ermittler haben die Userlisten längst im Klartext.
Und zwar nicht nur die Webserver-Anmeldungen, sondern vor allem die exakten Belege des deutschen Abrechnungsdienstes, bei dem ja am Tag der Verhaftungen ebenfalls eine Razzia stattgefunden hatte.


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2004)

@ CP,

... ups, ich übersah das Datum des Postings - wollte ja auch nur mal was sinnreiches posten. Aber immerhin kommt allein durch die Entwicklung des Falles in der Öffentlichkeit die sachbearbeitende Behörde in Zugzwang, tatsächlich etwas gegen die vielen User zu unternehmen. Falls nicht, dann müsste man sich Fragen hinsichtlich von Strafvereitelung im Amt gefallen lassen und das will bestimmt keiner.


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht, was daran neu sein soll.


Das war so deutlich nicht in den Nachrichten erklärt und nicht jeder User hier ist mit den Details der Ermittlungen vertraut, geschweige denn, dass er sie hier ausposaunen würde.


----------



## News (12 Dezember 2004)

In den Nachrichten hört sich das natürlich erst mal wie eine echte Neuigkeit an. Ich bezog mich auch nicht auf dich, Reducal, sondern auf die Zeitung, die das als angebl. heiße Neuigkeit verkauft.
 Ich kenn so was: Da recherchiert jemand eine Story nach, freut sich über ein Statement des LKA und gibt das als Vorabmeldung an die Nachrichtenagenturen raus. So gelangt es zu Spiegel Online, Radio etc.
Im Übrigen hatte der Spiegel diese Infos auch schon mal selber vorher gebracht...
Der Prozess gegen die vier "Macher" soll AFAIK im späten Frühjahr bis Sommer beginnen.
Wann und wie viele User belangt werden, ist dagegen noch völlig offen, darüber sollen jetzt die örtlich zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaften entscheiden.  Voraussichtlich werden nur FTP-Welt-Abonnenten und andere "Poweruser" mit besonders großem Download-Volumen wirklich Ärger bekommen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aber immerhin kommt allein durch die Entwicklung des Falles in der Öffentlichkeit die sachbearbeitende Behörde in Zugzwang, tatsächlich etwas gegen die vielen User zu unternehmen. Falls nicht, dann müsste man sich Fragen hinsichtlich von Strafvereitelung im Amt gefallen lassen und das will bestimmt keiner.


 ??? Ist so was tatsächlich faktisch ein Problem??? Soll heissen: Gibt es Präzedenzfälle für "Strafvereitelung" im Amt? Was müsste ein Staatsanwalt unterlassen unter welchen Bedingungen, um einem solchen Vorwurf ausgesetzt zu werden??? Wer kann einen solchen Vorwurf wem gegenüber äußern? Muss ich da zur Polizei laufen und sagen: In diesem und jenen Fall findet Strafvereitelung statt? Wie soll man das machen, ohne zu wissen, was ermittelt wird??? 
Da dieser Fall so heikel ist wegen der anderen Aktivitäten einiger Verdächtigter, sollte man da tatsächlich sehr genau kucken, was weiter passiert. Immerhin wären Tausende von Anzeigen ein ungeheurer Arbeitsaufwand... Und sonst wird doch gejammert. Irgendwas passt mir hier nicht, hmm...
Wie lautet die Standardantwort all jener, denen man private "Ermittlungsergebnisse" zur Verfügung stellt? "Wir bleiben dran".

Eine Frage noch, die mich schon lange beschäftigt: Was gab es eigentlich VOR ftp-welt? ...wir bleiben dran...



			
				stgb(?) schrieb:
			
		

> § 258  Strafvereitelung
> (1) Wer absichtlich oder wissentlich ganz oder zum Teil vereitelt, daß ein anderer dem Strafgesetz gemäß wegen einer rechtswidrigen Tat bestraft oder einer Maßnahme (§ 11 Abs. 1 Nr. 8 ) unterworfen wird, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Ebenso wird bestraft, wer absichtlich oder wissentlich die Vollstreckung einer gegen einen anderen verhängten Strafe oder Maßnahme ganz oder zum Teil vereitelt.
> (3) Die Strafe darf nicht schwerer sein als die für die Vortat angedrohte Strafe.
> ...


@juristisch kundige MitleserInnen: 
gibt's einen für einen Laien nachvollziehbaren Fall dazu?


----------



## News (12 Dezember 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage noch, die mich schon lange beschäftigt: Was gab es eigentlich VOR ftp-welt?


 Kommt drauf an, wie die Frage gemeint ist: Die "Macher" waren vorher (mutmaßlich) bei Eself**** und Bitf**** aktiv.
Ersterer Betrieb wurde dann (mutmaßlich) an die Firma F* veräußert, für die ein bestimmter Anwalt zeitweilig als Admin-C fungierte.
Danach gab es im Dreieck Ammersbek /Thüringen/ München (mutmaßlich) andauernde Kontakte und Kooperationen.

Im Übrigen brauchen die Staatsanwälte keine Tritte, um gegen User zu ermitteln, sondern es ging bisher schlicht um die Priorität der Ermittlungen gegen die Betreiber. Mit den Verhaftungen war längst nicht alles getan.

*P.S.* Zufällig springt mir gerade ins Auge, an welchem Tag ein Dialer-Branchenforum seinen bislang größten Zulauf hatte:


> Rekord: 259 am 16.09.2004 at 18:53.


Da waren die Verhaftungen gerade bekannt geworden.


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Dezember 2004)

Nachrichten-Recycling betreibt auch :
Die Welt vom 13. Dezember 2004



> Jagd auf Internet-Piraten
> Das LKA Thüringen hat eine Adressenkartei mit mehreren tausend Nutzern einer illegalen Seite geknackt
> von Michael Fuchs
> Berlin -  Ja, die Welt auf FTPWelt.com, die war noch in Ordnung: Die neuesten Kinofilme konnte man hier herunterladen, Software und tolle Spiele - und alles für ganz wenig Geld. Kein Wunder, daß mehr als 45 000 Internet-Surfer nicht die Finger von den Früchten des virtuellen Schlaraffenlands lassen konnten. Doch sie waren verboten, diese Früchte, und deshalb wird es für mehrere tausend Surfer jetzt wahrscheinlich sehr teuer. Die "Thüringer Allgemeine" schreibt von möglichen Ermittlungen gegen 16 000 Personen. Das LKA Thüringen wollte noch keine konkreten Zahlen nennen - die Angaben schwanken zwischen 8000 und 20 000.    ....


----------



## News (13 Dezember 2004)

Das Umfeld des Münchener Anwalts wollte doch Geld für den Kampf gegen die Presse sammeln...dann können sie ja jetzt mal versuchen, gegen die zunehmende Ausbreitung dieser Falschmeldung vorzugehen   


> Nur einer der Verdächtigen, ein Techniker, ist wieder auf freiem Fuß


17 Treffer bei Google-News


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61119


> FTPWelt.com: Erste Strafverfahren gegen Nutzer eingeleitet
> 
> In einem der bislang größten aufgedeckten Fälle von Internet-Piraterie und Raubkopiererei sind die ersten von bis zu 15.000 Verfahren gegen Nutzer eingeleitet worden. Die kommerzielle Download-Plattform FTPWelt.com hatte von Mai 2003 bis September 2004 unter anderem raubkopierte Filme und Software zum Herunterladen angeboten. Den so genannten "Highspeed-Service" ließen sich die Betreiber von ihren Nutzern nach Transfervolumen vergüten.
> 
> Die den Fall ermittelnde Staatsanwaltschaft Mühlhausen sieht auch im Download von Raubkopien eine strafbare Handlung. Nach Ermittlung der Klarnamen habe sich die ursprünglich angenommene Zahl von 45.000 Beschuldigten allerdings deutlich reduziert, erklärte der Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft, Dirk Germerodt. Parallel zu den Ermittlungen gegen die Nutzer werde die Anklage gegen die vier mutmaßlichen Drahtzieher aus Südthüringen und München vorbereitet, teilte Germerodt mit. (hob/c't)


cp


----------



## stieglitz (23 August 2005)

Der Lawblog meldet:


> Viele frühere User von ftpwelt.com erhalten derzeit Schreiben ihrer Banken. Darin wird ihnen mitgeteilt, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Mühlhausen um Kontonummern, Anschrift und ggf. weitere Daten gebeten hat.
> 
> Ich habe heute in einer dieser Sachen mit der Staatsanwaltschaft gesprochen. Die Schreiben bedeuten nicht, dass gegen den Kontoinhaber ermittelt wird. Vielmehr handelt es sich um Ermittlungen, die sich derzeit noch gegen die Betreiber von ftpwelt.com richten. Das von Banken mitgeteilte Aktenzeichen 685 Js 56650/04 gehört zum Ausgangsverfahren gegen die Hauptverantwortlichen.
> 
> ...


http://www.lawblog.de/


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 September 2005)

*Der Spiegel*

"Der Spiegel" meldet (vorab):*"Ermittlungen gegen Raubkopierer bei über 1000 Banken":*


> Die Ermittlungen im Zusammenhang mit dem im Herbst 2004 aufgeflogenen Raubkopie- Portals ftp-welt.com nehmen gigantische Ausmaße an. Um an die genauen Personalien der über 15000 Kunden zu gelangen, die über Monate illegal Filmhits, Musik, Software und Spiele heruntergeladen hatten, hat das Landeskriminalamt Thüringen inzwischen bundesweit 1009 Banken angeschrieben. "Derzeit liegen 1003 Antworten vor", sagt ein LKA-Sprecher, "sechs Anfragen befinden sich noch in Bearbeitung". Gegen wie viele Kunden bereits ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet wurde, ist jedoch noch unklar. Darüber "entscheiden die zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaften für die ermittelten Heimatanschriften", heißt es beim LKA.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 September 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> "Der Spiegel" meldet (vorab):*"Ermittlungen gegen Raubkopierer bei über 1000 Banken":*


jetzt auch bei Heise 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64484


> Ermittlungen gegen FTPWelt-Nutzer schreiten voran


cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2005)

Man muss sich hier schon genau anschauen, wie ermittelt wird und mit welchen Ergebnissen. Das ein oder andere, was öffentlich bekannt wird, ärgert mich ein wenig. Aber man wird sehen, wohin dieses Verfahren läuft. Aufwand? Angemessenheit? Gleichbehandlung? öffentliches Interesse? 
Es gibt da schon Fragen, zumindest im Moment und zumindest "von aussen"...
Hat man z.B. in vergleichbaren Fällen (z.B. Hausdurchsuchung bei Dialerfirmen) davon gehört, dass es zu Folgeermittlungen bei allen greifbaren Kunden der Dialerfirma gekommen wäre? Mag ja sein, dass es so ist. Angemessen wäre das wohl. Auch "Gleichbehandlung" wäre so gewährleistet. "Öffentliches Interesse" doch wohl auch...
Wie gesagt: Augen offen halten. Kritische Demokratie ist immer wichtig... [Was ich damit sagen will ist: Ich vertraue unseren Ermittlungsbehörden im Großen und Ganzen - aber ich muss denen ja nicht blind vertrauen]


----------



## Antidialer (30 September 2005)

Mich würde viel mehr interessieren, was mit den Drahtziehern der ganze Sache wird. Also denen, die das Portal betrieben und die Gelder verteilt haben. 

War da nicht zufällig ein gewisser Münchner Anwalt sehr tief mit verstickt? Wo bitte bleibt hier der Prozess?


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2005)

zum Beispiel war es ja damals offenbar möglich, den Geldfluss in die Karibik, konkreter ins "legendäre" Postfach 875 in Tortola, nachzuverfolgen. Der Spiegel titelte damals "Karibische Kungeleien" und brüstete sich damit, genau zu wissen, wer da wann mit wem in "Road Town" geredet hat (wahrscheinlich mit Blick über "Wickhams Cay"...).

Was aber ist mit den anderen Firmen, die dort gemeldet waren?

Die "iload/powerwissen"-Inhaber z.B. - oder überhaupt die Firmen dieses Registrierungsservices mit netten Adressen wie

Suite 2, Portland House, 
Glacis Road, 
Gibraltar

"Drummoral House, Isle of Whithorn"

Room 1106, Remington Centre,
23 Hung To Road, Kwun Tong, Hong Kong

EL DORADO, ZONA 6
PANAMA CITY, REP. OF PANAMA

7 Old Street
Roseau, 
Commonwealth of Dominica

The Hallmark Building, Suite 227, 
Old Airport Road, 
The Valley, Anguilla , B.W.I. 

Suite 206, Victoria House, 
State House Avenue, 
Victoria, Seychelles 

Wenn es in einem Fall möglich ist, Geldwege zu verfolgen und im anderen Fall stellen sich deutsche Ermittler ernsthaft hin und jammern "Das Geld ist eh schon in der Karibik, da können wir nichts machen" - kann man das als einigermassen kritischer Bürger noch einfach akzeptieren oder wird damit nicht ein Gefühl provoziert, das eben eine gewisse "Unterschiedlichkeit" des Einsatzes von Maßnahmen zu resümieren nahelegt inklusive der damit verbundenen Fragen nach dem "Warum"?

Natürlich wird man öffentlich keine Kommentare hören, was da alles läuft - nur wird es, wenn man einen Hauch von Ahnung hat, was da gelaufen sein mag, zu spät sein.


----------



## News (30 September 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde viel mehr interessieren, was mit den Drahtziehern der ganze Sache wird.


Rechne mal mit einer Anklageerhebung im Oktober. Das ist jedenfalls mein Kenntnisstand, den ich - vor nunmehr schon wieder ca. 6 Wochen - bei der StA Mühlhausen erfragt hatte.
*Edit 6.12.05*
Anklage wurde soeben erhoben laut Pressemitteilung der StA Mühlhausen. Ein kurzes Zitat findet sich in einem anderen Thread


----------



## News (6 Dezember 2005)

Jetzt auch hier:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67030


----------

